# تكتونية الالواح



## فيصل الطائي (26 يوليو 2008)

تكتو نية الألواح​فرضية زحزحة القارات​ما بين عامي 1915 و عام 1929 اقترح العالم الفريد فاجنر ALFRED WEGENER فكره إن القارات الموجودة الآن هي أجزاء من قارة أو قارتين أكبر افترض فاجنر إن كل قارات اليوم كانت يوماً قارة كبيرة تسمى بانجيا pangea . هذه القارة قسمت مره واحده إلى قارتين احدهما في الشمال تسمى لوراسيا laurasia و أخرى جنوبيه تسمى جوندوانا gondwanaland يفصل بينهم من الشرق إلى الغرب بحر يسمى tethys sea في أثناء العصر الجوراسيك jurassic بدأت البانجبا في الانقسام بينما انفصلت قارات أفريقيا واستراليا و القارة الجنوبية وشبه القارة الهندية التي تكون gondwanaland مبتعدة كل واحده عن الأخرى بينما انفصلت قارة أمريكا الجنوبية عن قارة أفريقيا في أثناء العصر الطباشيري cretaceous آخر القارات المنفصلة كانت أمريكا الشمالية و جرينلاند من شمال أوروبا , شكل (1و2 )

​شكل ( 1و2 ) حركة القارات​الدلائل المفسرة لهذه الفرضية
التشابه المميز فى شكل تعاريج الساحل و الحفريات و التكاوين الصخريه و مناخ القديم paleoclimate لكل من الساحل الغربى لافريقيا و الساحل الشرقى لامريكا الجنوبيه حيث انه إذا تم لصق الشاطئين مع بعض ستلاحظ انهما قاره واحده 



نقاط ضعف هذه الفرضيه
-اكبر نقطه ضعف لهذه الفرضيه هى الميكانيكيه التى وضعها فاجنر ليفسر انفصال القارات حيث انه قد افترض ان هذه القارات قد انفصلت عن بعضها من القطبين ناحيه خط الاستواء بسبب قوى الجذب المركزيه ودوران الارض حول نفسها 
- قوى الجذر و المد ربما تسبب حركه قارتى امريكا الشماليه و الجنوبيه الانتقادات التى وجهت لهذه الفرضيه اثبتت ان القوى العكسيه غير قادره على حركه القارات .
نظرية تكتونية الألواح :
تنص هذه النظرية على عدد من الحقائق أهمها ما يلي :
أولا : أن القشرة الأرضية للأرض نوعان :
قشرة قارية يتراوح سمكها ما بين 35 - 40 كم وتتكون معظمها من صخور حامضية حوالي 2.7 جم / سم 3 .
قشرة محيطية يتراوح سمكها ما بين 7 - 10 كم وتتكون معظمها من صخور قاعدية كثافتها حوالي 3 جم / سم3 .
 ثانيا : تتصل القشرة الأرضية بنطاق صخري صلب يصل سمكه إلى حوالي 70 كم في حالة القشرة المحيطية 150 كم في حالة القشرة القارية ويعرف باسم الغلاف الصخري .
ثالثا : يوجد الغلاف الصخري للأرض على هيئة قطع منفصلة تعرف بالألواح ، ولوح القشرة القارية يعرف باللوح القاري ولوح القشرة المحيطية يعرف باللوح المحيطي ، وتتراوح مساحة هذه الألواح ما بين المليون كم إلى مربع مئات الملايين من الكيلومترات فهناك ألواح صغيرة ومتوسطة وكبيرة .
رابعا : تتحرك هذه الألواح على نطاق لدن يعرف باسم الاسثينوسفير يتراوح سمكه مابين 200-300 كم ويمثل الجزء العلوي من الوشاح العلوي .
خامسا : إن متوسط كثافة الأرض حوالي 5.5 جم / سم3 تبدأ بحوالي 2.7 جم / سم3 في القشرة المحيطية و3 جم / سم3 في القشرة القارية وتنتهي بحوالي 12-13 جم / سم3 في لب الأرض والذي يتكون أساسا من عنصري الحديد والنيكل .


سادسا : إن أحواض المحيطات تتوسطها سلاسل جبلية مختلفة الارتفاعات تعرف باسم الأعراف الوسط محيطية والتي تتكون من صخور قاعدية هي نتاج خروج صهير نطاق الأسثينوسفير في هذه الأماكن .
سابعا : إن الألواح القارية والمحيطة تتميز بحركة دائمة خلال تاريخ الأرض الجيولوجي ولقد حددت النظرية هذه الحركة بثلاث أنواع هي :
حركة تباعدية ( حدود بناءه ) أي أن هذه الألواح تتباعد عن بعضها البعض وتعرف باسم الحركة البناءه حيث من نتائجها بناء قشرة محيطية جديدة وتحدث عادة في قيعان المحيطات .
( شكل 3 ) ​​شكل ( 3) الحدود المتباعدة​
حركة تقابلية أو تصادمية ( حدود هدامة ) أي أن الألواح تتقابل أو تتصادم مع بعضها البعض وتعرف باسم الحركة الهدامة حيث تختفي أجزاء من الألواح المتقابلة وتغوص في العمق إلى نطاق الاسثينوسفير حيث تلقى نصيبها من الانصهار شكل ( 4 ) . ​​شكل ( 4 ) حدود متقاربة​حركة تحويلية أو احتكاكية ( حدود محافظة ) أي أن الألواح تغير أماكنها بالنسبة لبعضها البعض عن طريق احتكاك حوافها وهي ليست بناءه أو هدامة بل محافظة , شكل ( 5 ) .​​شكل ( 5 ) حدود الصدوع الناقلة ​


----------



## محمد فتح الرحمن (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ما أثر ذلك على مكامن النفط


----------



## م عبدالرزاق (9 أغسطس 2008)

يعطيك العافيه


----------

